# Samuel Miller



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

Samuel Miller, American Presbyterian theologian and author, was born on October 31, 1769 and died on January 7, 1850. He contributed much to the early American Presbyterian Church. 

http://www.thoemmes.com/american/miller_intro.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

John De Witt, _The Intellectual Life of Samuel Miller_ (1906)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a new critical biography of works by or about Samuel Miller in the 2005 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian journal. Included is the finding aid to 27 boxes of Miller MSS material archived at Princeton.
_The Confessional Presbyterian_, volume 1. "Samuel Miller, D.D. (1769-1850). An Annotated Bibliography," by Wayne Sparkman, M.A.R., M.Div. (2006) 3-40.

Some material on Miller, not usually covered, in relation to his days in New York and membership in the Friendly Society, is covered in
_The Confessional Presbyterian,_ volume 2. "T. & J. Swords. Part One. Printers During the Federal Period to Doctors, Scientists, Friendly and Calliopean Clubers, and other New York Literati, as well as High Churchists, and the Occasional Presbyterian," by Chris Coldwell (2006) 211-236.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## PresReformed (Jan 5, 2007)

I have his biography of Jonathan Edwards available at Puritan Reprints


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a compilation of the works of Samuel Miller.


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 9, 2007)

Princeton!
Now I just have to graduate from there and I'll have no problem accessing the Library.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are some of his works online:

_The Warrant, Nature, and Duties, of the Office of the Ruling Elder, in the Presbyterian Church_

_The Earth Filled With the Glory of the Lord_

_The Vows of Teaching and Ruling Elders_

_Church Attachment and Sectarianism_

_Introductory Letter Concerning the "Memoir and Remains of the Reverend ROBERT MURRAY M'Cheyne, Minister of St. Peter's Church. Dundee, by the Rev. Andrew A. Bonar, Minister of the Free Church of Scotland, Collace."_

_Manual of Presbytery_

_Letters on Clerical Manners and Habits_

_Thoughts on Public Prayer_


----------



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Samuel Miller, American Presbyterian theologian and author, was born on October 31, 1769 and died on January 7, 1850. He contributed much to the early American Presbyterian Church.
> 
> http://www.thoemmes.com/american/miller_intro.htm



When students gathered in Miller's classroom for a lecture at Princeton, did they shout "It's Miller time" when he entered the room?

Just wondering...


----------

